# My first Gambian flower ootheca



## Engraver30 (Jul 31, 2007)

My first Gambian flower ootheca started hatching today. This is the first ootheca that I have ever hatched. I cannot believe how small these little guys are. Does anyone know how many little guys I should be expecting from a ootheca?


----------



## joossa (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations. I have read that they hatch small and remain small. So small that they still require fruit flies up to L4.

Anyway, good luck with them; they are beautiful when adults.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations! I unfortunately don't know anything.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats, expect a lot!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2007)

> My first Gambian flower ootheca started hatching today. This is the first ootheca that I have ever hatched. I cannot believe how small these little guys are. Does anyone know how many little guys I should be expecting from a ootheca?


Tony, there are about 10-15 nymphs coming out from each ootheca typically. They are very small but no problem hnadling D. Melanogaster (small ff).


----------

